# Royce Watches



## CharlieR (Dec 28, 2007)

My Dad has a Royce watch, will try and get some photo's of it but it has been stuck in his drawer for the last 15 years.

Anybody have any info on them.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I don't know a lot about them i'm afraid. A quick google doesn't turn up much.

I assume they are one of the Swiss watch makers that disappeared with the advent of quartz although i could be very wrong and they may still be about.

I have this Royce that I bought from Griff a little while ago. It's really quite nice in my opinion.










I know Bladerunner also has a beautiful Royce Diver that I think is stunning. You can see that in this sunday thread here

I look forward to seeing your pics too.


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> I don't know a lot about them i'm afraid. A quick google doesn't turn up much.
> 
> I assume they are one of the Swiss watch makers that disappeared with the advent of quartz although i could be very wrong and they may still be about.
> 
> ...


That Royce really is nice...what size is it please ?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

gallch said:


> That Royce really is nice...what size is it please ?


Thank you.

It's about 38mm or so with 20mm lugs but it seems to wear bigger. The dial is perfect and I love the crown. It's a really nice watch.

I think Griff was mad for letting it go







Then again he has replaced it with a lovely Rolex


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> gallch said:
> 
> 
> > That Royce really is nice...what size is it please ?
> ...


Thanks for telling - I wouldn't normally go for a case with such a shallow curve between the lugs, but there is something about the overall proportions there that make it look special. Great photo too !


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The font on those numerals is really really nice


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

They are quite smart aren't they Jase. I saw a black faced version on eBay ages ago but it had a sans-serif type font on the dial.



CharlieR said:


> Anybody have any info on them.


There are a few Royce watches floating about but I haven't found much about the company itself.

To be honest I haven't looked particularly hard. So Charlie, If you happen to find out anything about the company, I wouldn't mind knowing myself.


----------



## CharlieR (Dec 28, 2007)

Thats a lot nicer than my dads, I'll try and get some photos this pm.

I had a look online and did not come up with much.

Cheers

Charlie


----------

